

Show HN: A tool to help with market research - hal84

Wanted to share our startup companies search tool which helps you do market research and analysis on anything your startup or idea is about.<p>We use it ourselves for market research, business analysis or even helping us to decide which vendor to choose for a solution to our business.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theenginuity.com
======
MWil
I have no idea what this does still...

~~~
hal84
Well as an example, if you are trying to do some research on a technology
solution, the search can help you find socially relevant information. This is
information that others across the web thought was good enough to share with
their friends and followers.

I.e. "AngularJS vs BackboneJS" or what folks think about Akamai CDN perhaps
and customer service. An idea you have and want to see if any interest for it
from the web already exist.

